# Gas Boiler Problem



## Dub75 (29 Nov 2009)

I have an Ideal Classic FF260. On Friday eve our trip switch kept going off. On further investigation I noticed water leaking from the bottom of the boiler unit. 

I got an engineer from Bord Gais to come out on Saturday and he told me there's a hair line leak in the Heat Ecxhanger. It's cast Iron and the engineer said it should last 20 years. He recons that the system wasn't treated with chemicals when it was installed and since we live in a hardwater area the build up of limescale has caused the leak. He eventually got it working by drying off the timer and fuse with a hair dryer. 

The leak seems to get less when the unit is on but when we turn it off for a long time it trips the switch again. It wasn't working again this morning but I got it going when I dryed it with the hair dryer for 20 mins or so.

I'm trying to work out what my options are. Would it be possible to contact the builder and claim from him? Would Home Bond cover it? Would my house insurance cover it? The unit is 8 years old and has been serviced avery year.

I really need to get it sorted asap as my wife is 8 months pregnant. I think trying any of the above options will take a very long time. 

Has anybody got any ideas how much it would cost to replace the unit and any recomendations for installers please. I live in Swords, Co. Dublin.


----------



## mercman (29 Nov 2009)

Dub75 said:


> Would it be possible to contact the builder and claim from him? Would Home Bond cover it? Would my house insurance cover it? The unit is 8 years old and has been serviced avery year.



After 8 years you will probably find the builder is no longer in business. In the good times he would not have listened. Home Bond don't cover this type of thing and I doubt if your Insurance will cover it. Best to check.

With your wife about to give birth, I think it looks like a new boiler especially with Xmas around the corner and a new addition to be kept warm.


----------



## DGOBS (29 Nov 2009)

My suggestion here would be 'new boiler', a nice new condensing hi-eff boiler
will safe you money on your gas bill compared with an older cast iron heatexchanger type boiler.

Do not use the boiler as is, your service man should have cut it off and
issued you with a safety notice and water, gas and electrics don't mix unless
the boiler is fit for purpose....not leaking!

Not sure the cost of a he for the ideal (have never had to fit one before)
ring Davies in dublin with the serial number and model of your boiler to
get a price (labour should not be more that 120 euro) but again, I would be thinking new boiler time!


----------



## Dub75 (30 Nov 2009)

Rang Davies this morn and they tell me an A efficiency boiler is about €950. Had a quy in this eve who said he'd install it for €2700. That includes flushing out the old system and treating the new one. That seems like a lot of money to me. He said he'd have it done in a day. I think I'm in the wrong job!!! Does this price seem right????


----------



## DavyJones (30 Nov 2009)

If thats the price they are getting in Dublin, I'm moving.

What does flushing out entail? It can't be a power flush, because that alone takes a day,

Have you checked out the SEI Home Energy Scheme? Grant availibile to change boiler and upgrade heating controls of €700.


----------



## Dub75 (30 Nov 2009)

Do you think that's to much to pay? He told me about the Grant. He charges €2700 and I get a grant for €700. So it costs me €2k. Still seems a lot.

He didn't say a power flush...what's the difference. 

What would be a good price?


----------



## DavyJones (30 Nov 2009)

It's a good price if it inculdes heating control upgrade.

powerflush is when a machne flushes chemicals through your heating system for up to 6 hours.

What type of boiler was spec'd?


----------



## Dub75 (30 Nov 2009)

Not sure as wife was talking to him. I'll give him a call in the morn to get exact spec. What else should I be asking?
Thanks for your help Davy


----------



## DavyJones (30 Nov 2009)

What type of flush. not all systems need a powerflush, If your rads heat up fully now, a less aggresive flush may do.

Make, model and size of boiler. Lenght of warrenty on boiler.

Will all controls, cylinder stat and room stat interlock with boiler as per SEI requirements.

will immersion time clock be supplied and fitted as per SEI requirement.

Will three thermostatic radiator valves be supplied and fitted as per SEI requirement.

Will a 24 hour 7 day , 2 zone time clock be fitted as per SEI requirement.


Now for the one that they will not be expecting.


will an automatic by-pass valve be supplied and fitted as per SEI requirements.


----------



## Dub75 (30 Nov 2009)

Thanks again Davy. I have loads of questions for him in the morn.


----------



## Dub75 (1 Dec 2009)

Davy

I was talking to the plumber today and the boiler is an Ideal Icos 24kw. Is that a good brand?

I also asked all the questions you listed and the price includes everything.


----------

